# CycleChat Banners – Personalisation?



## dmoan (26 Aug 2009)

Shaun

I realise this is a particularly petty request, but would it be possible to have personalised versions of the CycleChat banner which appears as a title on each screen.

I love the graphics and the font, and would suggest that the amendment be restricted to the text ‘A friendly place for everyone with an interest in cycling’

I was think that only you should have control of changing the text displayed, and this control should extend to changing the text depending on the user. For example, a few options for change (on a per user basis) might be:

*Admin:* _My own private kingdom for people with an interest in the wittering of petty underlings_

*Redcogs:* _A socialist place for people with an interest in humanity_

*very-near:* _A argumentative place for everyone with an interest in 4x4s_

*spire:* _Brigade headquarters for the PC Brigade_

*theclaud:* _a groovy place for women with an obsession with jazz_

*Arch:* _the municipal tea, cake and elephant sanctuary_

I could go on and on (and on and on!) – if it is not possible to change the banner on a per-user basis, could you at least consider changing it to my suggestion for Redcogs on May Days?


----------



## Arch (26 Aug 2009)

"the municipal tea, cake and elephant sanctuary"

Wow, at last, an ambition....


----------



## Chuffy (26 Aug 2009)

Or, for the rest of us - "This site is related to my work, honest" along with some staggeringly dull stock shots of a suspiciously multi-cultural workplace setting with smiling people pointing at computer screens and suchlike.


----------



## dmoan (26 Aug 2009)

*Chuffy:* _A Europop friendly place for women with an interest in tight shorts_...


----------



## Arch (27 Aug 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Or, for the rest of us - "This site is related to my work, honest" along with some staggeringly dull stock shots of a suspiciously multi-cultural workplace setting with smiling people pointing at computer screens and suchlike.



Don't forget the immaculately coiffured and overalled beauties wielding adjustable spanners and clipboards.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> Don't forget the immaculately coiffured and overalled beauties wielding adjustable spanners and clipboards.


Wot, Mickle and Spandex?


----------



## Arch (1 Sep 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Wot, Mickle and Spandex?



Oh, you've met them?


----------



## Chuffy (1 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Oh, you've met them?


Only in my dreams. Although Mickle was covered in peanuts and I couldn't afford to buy enough to unveil his manly glory.


----------

